# blizzak disintegrates



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

hey all just wanted to share this experiance with you all.
was out joy ridin with my son bout a week ago. pulled onto a skyway
accelerated rapidly but not smokin tires or anything like that got up to about 60 and heard that familiar thumping sound from my rear. by the time i could pull over i was ridin on rim with nothin but the beads of the tire left.
tires are only about 1 month old and i'm fairly easy on them.
have contacted bridgestone to try to recover my deductible but since the tire place seems to have misplaced the scraps i may not get it.
right bumper around wheel well rubber burned + the right ground skirt in the rear shattered +new rim. hopefully will be done this week.
just wanted to send a heads up as i don't really know if it was bad tire,bad install, or just bad luck.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

Good luck with the tire dealer.Ive worked for Bridgestone/Firestone for 22 years defective tires dont leave only beads/sidewalls on yhe wheel when they fail.The tire almost always is ran low on air due to a puncture and the rim cuts the tread and carcus away from the tire.Blizzaks are very soft and designed for ice and snow so throw 400 horses and dry pavement and mabey a nail in the picture and look out.If your a good customer of the shop poss a new tire but anymore than that you need to include them in your holiday shopping.Good luck if you were in central ohio I could poss help .


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

speedwrenchx10 said:


> Good luck with the tire dealer.Ive worked for Bridgestone/Firestone for 22 years defective tires dont leave only beads/sidewalls on yhe wheel when they fail.The tire almost always is ran low on air due to a puncture and the rim cuts the tread and carcus away from the tire.Blizzaks are very soft and designed for ice and snow so throw 400 horses and dry pavement and mabey a nail in the picture and look out.If your a good customer of the shop poss a new tire but anymore than that you need to include them in your holiday shopping.Good luck if you were in central ohio I could poss help .


thanx, i have been wondering if maybe the tire got low.
i've seen another post where a guy ws losing air in one of his tires for 
no explainable reason. i did have warranty on tire so they replaced it.
insurance will cover the rest less my deductible. i do check my pressure often
but it certainly is possible i picked something up especially around here its a large industrial area. i did think it was strange that the inner wall was still beaded to the rim. thanx for the info.


----------

